# Replacing side rear speakers on 94 325ic (convertible)



## LatinoAtlanta (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello all!
I originally put a similar post under DIY section but thought this may be a more appropriate section.

I have a 1994 325ic (convertible) that I want to replace the side rear speakers. Note: on the convertible, the speakers are not on the very back but only side rear inside a panel. For all I know, it may just be a matter of pulling the panel until it snaps off but I don't want to take any chances. Does anyone have instructions on how to get into that panel (remove) without breaking anything or making a mess? Any graphics would be great but any help highly appreciated.

While we're at it, how about the front (door) speakers? How are those panels removed?


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

I don't have a DIY, but I understand it's a weird size, 4.5. 

If you need any I have a suggestion, let me know...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Latino:

Please send me a quick email at [email protected]

I can get you an instruction manual from our Stage 1 to dissamble the vehicle with pictures.

To outline it for the post through. The panel in the rear of the vehicle simply slides forward towards the front of the vehicle. It is very simple, I was angry at myself when I figured it out for myself when I was playing with a friends car. 

The front door panels are removoed by first removing 3 screws. Then you will pop about 8 clips around the edge of the door and lift the panel up and over the door lock and slowly pull it away. There will be multiple wires connected so do not yank it away and be careful to disconnect all plugs.

Good Luck. The older E36s are notorious for bad door panels and they fall apart. Something will have to be glued back together for sure. I had to glue the upper support near the window(99% of all E36 you will have to do this) when I replaced my speakers.


----------



## fastfinger (Apr 4, 2007)

*my 96 convertible also needs speaker help*

PLEASE send me any info on how to get at the rear side speakers on my E36 1996 convertible .. don't want to break any plastic clips by wrestling with stuff without have directions?
What speakers might be used IN PLACE of originals? Do I need seperates or will full range speakers work? WHat is the largest speaker I can use? ThankX in advance -- [email protected] :rofl:


----------

